

Errbit: Instant-Setup, Open Error-catching for your apps on Cloudfuji - sgrove
http://cloudfuji.com/blog/2012/05/21/launch_airbrake_compatible_error_catcher_on_cloudfuji.html

======
sgrove
We use Errbit heavily internally at Cloudfuji in a way that's not really
possible with most open source setups. We're able to track all the errors when
apps are run on our platform, so we can funnel that back into app development
- and any open-source developer putting their app on our store can do the
same.

One of the major challenges of Errbit currently is the Javascript error
reporting, which we have some internal work going on to help make it much
better (for everyone, Airbrake users included).

Major thanks to the Errbit project for such a well-made, solid product. And of
course to the Airbrake (/hoptoad/exceptional) teams for making this a standard
in modern development.

